# Renting in Vancouver



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, im moving out to vancouver at end of march for one year on the bunac programme. I will be looking to rent an apartment while im there. I have never been to Canada so has anyone got any advice about renting there and what kind of things I should be wary of, when dealing with owners/real estate agents. Any advice would be great.

warm regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

laurieflynn said:


> Hi, im moving out to vancouver at end of march for one year on the bunac programme. I will be looking to rent an apartment while im there. I have never been to Canada so has anyone got any advice about renting there and what kind of things I should be wary of, when dealing with owners/real estate agents. Any advice would be great.
> 
> warm regards


You should be aware that many landlords are wary about enting to anyone with no Canadian credit history. Some people have got around that problem by paying 6 months rent up front.
Also be wary as there are scam artists out there renting apartments they have no legal right to rent. If this happens to you you'll find your money gone and no pkace to live.


----------



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You should be aware that many landlords are wary about enting to anyone with no Canadian credit history. Some people have got around that problem by paying 6 months rent up front.
> Also be wary as there are scam artists out there renting apartments they have no legal right to rent. If this happens to you you'll find your money gone and no pkace to live.


hi thanks for the reply, in your opinion where would be the best/most legitimate place to obtain a rental apartment.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

laurieflynn said:


> hi thanks for the reply, in your opinion where would be the best/most legitimate place to obtain a rental apartment.


I can't help you with this as I have no knowledge of the Vancouver rental market/areas. You could google Kijii for rentals in that city.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi laurieflynn

Here are 2 newspapers that have mass distribution in the Vancouver area. Just click on the Classifieds section and do your search from there. If you are planning to live in the surrounding cities of the Lower Mainland, there are newspapers for each community, as well.

Vancouver Sun - Canadian breaking news, sports, business, entertainment, B.C.

The Province - Breaking news, sports, multimedia, Vancouver, B.C.

Just a heads up, if you're searching for rental accommodations presently, you may feel like fainting when you read some of the fees requested!! Remember that the Olympics are happening right now and prices for certain rentals are inflated (to say the least!!).

Good luck!

Oggy


----------



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

laurieflynn said:


> Hi, im moving out to vancouver at end of march for one year on the bunac programme. I will be looking to rent an apartment while im there. I have never been to Canada so has anyone got any advice about renting there and what kind of things I should be wary of, when dealing with owners/real estate agents. Any advice would be great.
> 
> warm regards


Hi Laurie, I have spent some time in Van and it is wonderful. Depending on your budget i would recommend looking for a place slightly outside down-town, i can recommend the areas around Commercial drive as that is where i settled, this area has very easy access into the city via very good public transport including sky-trains and takes about 10-15mins to get down-town. 
With regards to renting depending on what you want of course but i would advise you to consider renting a room in a house and share with others, its a great way to make friends and gain local knowledge. Most rentals require a security deposit which is legally (in BC) to be no more than half of the month's rent. Craigslist is a good place to look but as others have said beware of scam artists unfortunately they are everywhere! Good luck with your move  
PS don't forget to take an umbrella with you


----------

